# cursive script = επισεσυρμένη γραφή



## nickel (Aug 25, 2008)

Cursive is any style of handwriting that is designed for writing down notes and letters by hand. In the Latin and Cyrillic languages the letters in a word are connected, making a word one single complex stroke. In British English, the phrase "joined-up writing" is far more commonly used...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cursive

*επισεσυρμένη*


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2014)

*Συνεχής γραφή* στο _Τότε που οι άνθρωποι έγραφαν με το χέρι_.

*Συνεχόμενη γραφή* από άλλους.

Μαζεύουμε ιδέες και γι' αυτό.


----------



## dominotheory (Feb 10, 2017)

nickel said:


> *Συνεχής γραφή* στο _Τότε που οι άνθρωποι έγραφαν με το χέρι_.
> 
> *Συνεχόμενη γραφή* από άλλους.
> 
> Μαζεύουμε ιδέες και γι' αυτό.



Ας προσθέσουμε, λοιπόν, και τη ρέουσα γραφή.

Ένα καλό παράδειγμα, εδώ.


----------



## Tapioco (Feb 10, 2017)

«Γράφω καλλιγραφία»ή «γράφω καλλιγραφικά» έλεγε η μάννα μου.
Έβγαλε τις 5 τάξεις του δημοτικού σε 1,5 χρόνο μεταξύ πολέμου και εμφυλίου.
Η ορθογραφία της ήταν «όπως με κάθεται το μάτι», αλλά έμενα εκστασιασμένος όταν την έβλεπα να γράφει ενώνοντας όλα τα γράμματα στη σειρά!
Ειδικά εκείνο το «π», που το έγραφε σαν ωμέγα με μια γουρουνοουρά από πάνω. 
Από τότε για μένα -αφού το είπε η μαμά έτσι θα είναι- αυτή ήταν η «καλλιγραφική γραφή».

Το πολιτισμικό σοκ το έπαθα όταν, πρωτοετής φοιτητής στην Ιταλία, έβλεπα τους Ιταλούς συμφοιτητές μου να γράφουν "in corsivo" και έμενα έκπληκτος με την ταχύτητά τους.
Αναγκάστηκα να το μάθω κι εγώ μέχρι κάποιο βαθμό.
Δεν ξέρω τώρα πως διδάσκεται στα ελληνικά σχολεία, αλλά στα χρόνια μας μαθαίναμε να γράφουμε όλα τα γράμματα ξεχωριστά («in stampatello» το λένε οι Ιταλοί). Άντε να ενώναμε κανα «αι», γιατί σου έρχεται αυτόματα.

Μεγαλύτερο πολιτισμικό σοκ παθαίνω τώρα που βλέπω ότι αυτό που λανθασμένα νόμιζα ότι λεγότανε «καλλιγραφική γραφή» λέγεται «επισεσυρμένη» ή «ρέουσα».
Το «συνεχόμενη» μου ακούγεται καλύτερα.


----------



## daeman (Feb 10, 2017)

Tapioco said:


> ... Ειδικά εκείνο το «π», που το έγραφε σαν ωμέγα με μια γουρουνοουρά από πάνω.
> Από τότε για μένα -αφού το είπε η μαμά έτσι θα είναι- αυτή ήταν η «καλλιγραφική γραφή». ...














http://www.artmag.gr/articles/artspot-members-articles/item/1581-calligraphy-and-art


----------



## SBE (Feb 11, 2017)

Τα γράμματα τα μαθαίναμε ένα ένα στο σχολείο, αλλά είχαμε και μάθημα καλλιγραφίας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 11, 2017)

Τα γράμματα στα ελληνικά δεν είναι εύκολο να γραφούν στην σειρά γιατί δεν εξελίχθηκαν προς κατεύθυνση που να βοηθάει τέτοιο πράγμα, σε αντίθεση με τα λατινικά γράμματα. Προσωπικά, επειδή πάντα γράφω cursive στα αγγλικά, έχω κάνει αρκετές μετατροπές στα ελληνικά γράμματα ώστε να βοηθιέται αυτού του είδους η γραφή.


----------



## SBE (Feb 11, 2017)

Μήπως δεν έχεις δει αρκετά βιβλία καλλιγραφίας;


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 12, 2017)

Έχω δει απόπειρες συνεχούς γραφής αλλά είναι τίγκα στις συνδετικές γραμμές που κάνουν την ανάγνωση δύσκολη ή/και περιέχουν εμφανώς πρόσθετες γραμμές και ως εκ τούτου δεν αποτελούν πραγματική συνεχή γραφή (δηλαδή οι συνδετικές γραμμές προστέθηκαν αφού σχεδιάστηκε το γράμμα πλήρως). Το πρόβλημα με το ελληνικό αλφάβητο είναι ότι δεν εξελίχθηκαν έτσι τα σχήματα των γραμμάτων που η γραφή τους να επιτρέπει την σύνδεση με άλλα γράμματα χωρίς περιττές φιοριτούρες. Π.χ. το [f] συνδέεται πιο εύκολα με το επόμενο γράμμα απ' ό,τι το [φ] κι αυτό οφείλεται στο πού βρίσκονται οι καταληκτικές γραμμές του. Δεν λέω ότι δεν μπορείς παρ’ όλα αυτά να έχεις συνεχή γραφή με ελληνικά γράμματα, απλά δεν φαίνεται το ίδιο φυσική γραφή.


----------



## Earion (Feb 12, 2017)

Ελληγενή, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θέλεις να πεις, και υποψιάζομαι πως, αν καταλάβω, δεν θα ’χεις δίκιο.

Όμως εγώ σ’ αγαπώ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 12, 2017)

Εν προκειμένω δες τι κάνει αυτή στο βίντεο. Γράφει το κάθε γράμμα ξεχωριστά, απλά προσθέτει συνδετικές γραμμές στο καθένα. Βέβαια με τα συγκεκριμένα γράμματα θα μπορούσε να γράψει συνεχόμενα.


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2017)

Hellegennes said:


> Εν προκειμένω δες τι κάνει αυτή στο βίντεο. Γράφει το κάθε γράμμα ξεχωριστά, απλά προσθέτει συνδετικές γραμμές στο καθένα.



Αυτή το κάνει έτσι επειδή θέλει να έχει το τέλειο αποτέλεσμα για λόγους επίδειξης, χωρίς να χρειαστεί να σβήσει τίποτα. Οι παλιοί έμπειροι καλλιγράφοι έγραφαν συνεχόμενα ολόκληρες προτάσεις, σηκώνοντας λίγο την πένα μόνο ανάμεσα στις λέξεις.



Hellegennes said:


> ... Βέβαια με τα συγκεκριμένα γράμματα θα μπορούσε να γράψει συνεχόμενα.



Αυτό ακριβώς κάναμε στο μάθημα καλλιγραφίας, αφού πρώτα μαθαίναμε να γράφουμε τα γράμματα χωριστά, όταν περνούσαμε στη γραφή ρέοντος κειμένου. Αλλά και εκτός καλλιγραφίας, αυτός είναι ο φυσικός τρόπος γραφής με πένα ή στυλό, αυτό έρχεται πιο φυσιολογικά και αβίαστα στο ανθρώπινο χέρι, να συνεχίζει στο επόμενο γράμμα χωρίς να σηκωθεί η γραφίδα από το χαρτί για να μεταβεί με άλμα στη συνέχεια (στην κλασική πένα βέβαια, ή στο φτερό, σηκώνεται όταν τελειώσει το μελάνι, για να βουτηχτεί η πένα στο μελανοδοχείο). Άσχετα αν αυτό παράγει ευανάγνωστο αποτέλεσμα. Εγώ το κάνω ακόμα και στα γωνιώδη κεφαλαία που γράφω, ιδίως όταν γράφω γρήγορα, αν και όταν προσέχω το γραφτό, φροντίζω να σηκώνω το στυλό κατά τη μετάβαση από το ένα γράμμα στο άλλο. Και πάλι όμως, οι συνδετικές γραμμές, ακόμα κι αν δεν υπάρχουν, εννοούνται, φαίνεται ότι λείπουν, από τη θέση που ξεκινάει το επόμενο γράμμα. Τα χωριστά γράμματα είναι φυσιολογικά στο σκάλισμα με αιχμηρό αντικείμενο, στην πέτρα με καλέμι, στο ξύλο με κοπίδι κλπ., ή στην τυπογραφία και στο πληκτρολόγιο όπου είναι εκ κατασκευής χωριστά. Γιατί η γραφή σε χαρτί δεν ξεκίνησε χτες, αλλά έχει αιώνες ιστορίας από πίσω. Και δεν χρειάζεται πολλή δουλειά ούτε μεγάλη φιλοσοφία για να διαπιστωθεί αυτό, αρκεί μια ματιά σε παλιά χειρόγραφα, και σε νέα, όταν γράφονται γρήγορα.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 12, 2017)

Ελληγενή, δεν ήταν πάντα η ελληνική γραφή όπως την ξέρεις σήμερα, είτε απ' το σχολείο είτε από το έντυπο.
Δες για παράδειγμα αυτά:


Αντίθετα μ' αυτό που λες, ότι τα ελληνικά γράμματα δεν εξελίχθηκαν έτσι που να ευνοούν τη σύνδεση, έγινε μάλλον το αντίστροφο: η εμφάνιση και διάδοση της τυπογραφίας ευνόησε την εξέλιξη μορφών που δεν χρειάζονται σύνδεση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 12, 2017)

Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι η ελληνική μικρογράμματη γραφή δεν ήταν σε εκτεταμένη χρήση για μεγάλο διάστημα από μεγάλο πλήθος ανθρώπων, με αποτέλεσμα να μην αλλάξουν αρκετά με το πέρασμα των αιώνων τα γράμματα σε βαθμό που να δημιουργείται ένα ευανάγνωστο κείμενο με συνεχή γραφή.

Στην βυζαντινή εποχή πράγματι καλλιεργήθηκε αυτού του είδους η γραφή, αλλά δες πόσο δυσανάγνωστη είναι (εκτός του ότι είναι μόνο μερικώς συνεχής). Οι συνδετικές γραμμές πρέπει να είναι τέτοιες που να μην κάνουν το κείμενο δυσανάγνωστο και για να γίνει αυτό χρειάζεσαι γράμματα που να καταλήγουν προς τα δεξιά και να αρχίζουν από τα αριστερά και η αρχική και τελική γραμμή να αφήνουν το περιθώριο σύνδεσης χωρίς να χρειάζεται περιττή φιοριτούρα.

Η λατινική μικρογράμματη γραφή ήταν για πολύ καιρό σε χρήση από μεγάλο αριθμό ατόμων με αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε πιο ομαλή εξέλιξη των γραμμάτων προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση. Πριν έδωσα παράδειγμα το f και το φ, τώρα θα πιάσω το r και το ρ. Το ελληνικό γράμμα όπως και να το γράψεις δεν αφήνει το περιθώριο και να ξεκινήσει και να τελειώσει με σύνδεση χωρίς περιττές γραμμές, σε αντίθεση με το λατινικό. Η ουρά του ρο είναι κάτω από την γραμμή και αν ξεκινήσεις από τον κύκλο θα καταλήξεις στην ουρά εκτός κι αν κάνεις retrace, στην ουσία ξαναγράφοντας το γράμμα από την ανάποδη.

Δεν λέω ότι για το πώς είναι τα λατινικά πεζά γράμματα ευθύνεται αποκλειστικά αυτό, αλλά ότι βοήθησε να πάρουν την σημερινή μορφή τους σε κάποιον βαθμό.


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2017)

Hellegennes said:


> ... Το ελληνικό γράμμα όπως και να το γράψεις δεν αφήνει το περιθώριο και να ξεκινήσει και να τελειώσει με σύνδεση χωρίς περιττές γραμμές, σε αντίθεση με το λατινικό. Η ουρά του ρο είναι κάτω από την γραμμή και αν ξεκινήσεις από τον κύκλο θα καταλήξεις στην ουρά εκτός κι αν κάνεις retrace, στην ουσία ξαναγράφοντας το γράμμα από την ανάποδη...



Αν ήξερες πόσες φορές αντί για Ρ έχω γράψει βιαστικά R ...  Και το retrace που λες δεν ήταν καθόλου σπάνιο.

Γι' αυτό ακριβώς γράφαμε παλιά το π όπως γράφει ο Tapioco παραπάνω «σαν ωμέγα με μια γουρουνοουρά από πάνω», όπως φαίνεται στο βιντεάκι και στην εικόνα του ποστ #5 ή στο βιντεάκι του #10, επειδή ευνοούσε τη συνεχόμενη γραφή, όπως και το καλλιγραφικό Ο είχε ουρά από πάνω για να συνεχίζει στο επόμενο γράμμα. Μην κοιτάς μόνο τα γράμματα όπως είναι σήμερα, γιατί είναι προϊόν μακρόχρονης εξέλιξης ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες, τις συνθήκες και τις προτιμήσεις κάθε εποχής. Γιατί τα αρχαία στις επιγραφές ήταν μόνο κεφαλαία και γωνιώδη;


----------



## SBE (Feb 12, 2017)

Eλλη, άρχισες πάλι τις γενικότητες. Είναι λες δυσανάγνωστη η βυζαντινή γραφή. Σε ποιούς; Σε εμάς μάλον, γιατί σε αυτούς που τη γράφανε και τη διαβάζανε καθημερινά μια χαρά ήταν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 12, 2017)

Το οποίο το ξέρουμε πώς;

Είναι δυσανάγνωστη γιατί δεν ξεχωρίζουν εύκολα τα γράμματα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2017)

To οποίο ξέρουμε γιατί οι άνθρωποι τότε τα διάβαζαν. Λες να είχαν διάθεση να βασανίζονται και να ζητάγανε να είναι επιτηδες δυσανάγνωστα τα βιβλία τους;
Και το ξέρουμε επισης επειδή κι οι σημερινοί μαθάινουν να τα διαβάζουν. 
Μου κάνει εντύπωση που δυσκολέυεσαι να το αντιληφθείς και χρειάζεται να λέμε τα αυτονόητα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 13, 2017)

Ναι. Κι εμένα μού κάνει εντύπωση αυτό ακριβώς. Ξέρεις τι σημαίνει δυσανάγνωστα; Αν, ναι, γιατί κάθεσαι και μου λες ότι οι άνθρωποι τα διάβαζαν τότε - τα διαβάζουν και σήμερα; Χρησιμοποίησα κάπου την λέξη «αδιάκριτα»;


----------



## Marinos (Feb 13, 2017)

Δεν ξέρεις τι θεωρούσαν δυσανάγνωστο οι άνθρωποι του Μεσαίωνα. Εγώ που είχα κάνει μαθήματα ελληνικής παλαιογραφίας πριν από είκοσι χρόνια, με ό,τι θυμάμαι διαβάζω με ευκολία τις δύο φωτογραφίες που παρέθεσα - οπωσδήποτε όχι με περισσότερη δυσκολία σε σχέση με το μέσο γραπτό σημερινού φοιτητή, ας πούμε. Αν μάθαινες αραβικά, θα παρατηρούσες ότι είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο να διαβάσεις μια λέξη όπου τα γράμματα απλώς μπαίνουν καθαρά το ένα μετά το άλλο, όπως συμβαίνει συχνά από bug του αντίστοιχου προγράμματος, απ' ό,τι μια λέξη γραμμένη κανονικά, με κάθε γράμμα να έχει μέχρι και τρεις διαφορετικές μορφές ανάλογα με το αν ενώνεται ή όχι με το επόμενο ή/και το προηγούμενο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 13, 2017)

Τα αραβικά όμως εξελίχθηκαν για να είναι έτσι. Το θέμα είναι να μην χρειάζεσαι ειδική εκπαίδευση για να συνηθίσεις έναν τρόπο γραφής. Κι εγώ μπορώ να καταλάβω πολύ δυσανάγνωστες γραφές που δεν τις καταλαβαίνει πολλές φορές ούτε αυτός που τις έγραψε, αλλά αυτό δεν τις κάνει λιγότερο δυσανάγνωστες.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 13, 2017)

Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι στο Δημοτικό δεν πέρασες αυτό που ονομάζεις "ειδική εκπαίδευση";


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 13, 2017)

Ήξερα να διαβάζω πριν πάω σχολείο, αλλά αυτό δεν έχει σημασία. Πέρασα εκπαίδευση για να αναγνωρίζω ένα είδος γραφής. Αν αυτό το είδος γραφής το συναντήσω κάπου τόσο διαφορετικό που να μην αναγνωρίζεται, τότε είναι είτε διαφορετικό σύστημα ή δυσανάγνωστη μορφή του γνωστού μου συστήματος. Σε κάθε περίπτωση χρειάζομαι εκπαίδευση για να αναγνωρίζω κι εκείνο. Αλλιώς καταλήγεις στο συμπέρασμα ότι δεν υπάρχουν δυσανάγνωστες γραφές γιατί μπορείς να μάθεις να τις αναγνωρίζεις, άρα η λέξη δεν έχει λόγο ύπαρξης.

Για να γίνω πιο σαφής, πριν πάει σχολείο ο μαθητής δεν ξέρει να αναγνωρίζει καθόλου τα ελληνικά γράμματα. Δεν ξέρει να τα διαβάζει. Άλλο αυτό κι άλλο να ξέρει να τα διαβάζει αλλά να μην μπορεί να διακρίνει εύκολα τα γράμματα, τις λέξεις, σε ένα κείμενο που είναι γραμμένο με τέτοιον τρόπο ώστε οι διακρίσεις που ξέρει να μην είναι εύκολα αναγνωρίσιμες. Στην μια περίπτωση δεν ξέρει καθόλου τα σύμβολα· στην δεύτερη περίπτωση τα ξέρει αλλά δεν τα αναγνωρίζει εύκολα.


----------



## daeman (Mar 7, 2017)

SBE said:


> Τα γράμματα τα μαθαίναμε ένα ένα στο σχολείο, αλλά είχαμε και μάθημα καλλιγραφίας.



Cursive Is Regaining Popularity in U.S. Schools







Following years of being left off of many elementary school curriculums, cursive handwriting is starting to resurface. As the Associated Press reports, public schools across the U.S. are making lessons in writing loopy, unbroken longhand a requirement.

It wasn't so long ago that learning cursive was considered a grade school rite of passage. But since the start of the new millennium, students have traded in their contraband gel pens for smartphones and transitioned to the digital world. Teachers have also switched focus from handwriting to typing. In recent years, schools in many states have abandoned the old-fashioned writing style in favor of courses on “keyboard proficiency.”

But something has shifted: In 2016, Alabama and Louisiana passed laws implementing cursive in all public schools. They joined 12 additional states with similar laws mandating proficiency in traditional script. One of the most encouraging signs for the future of handwriting happened in fall 2016, when the New York City public school system, the largest in America, recommended their teachers introduce students to cursive writing in the third grade.

New York State Assemblywoman Nicole Malliotakis told the AP that cursive became an issue for her following a voter registration event she attended. After asking an 18-year-old to sign his name, she watched him spell it out in print, the only way he knew how to write by hand.

In addition to teaching kids how to sign their own names, those in the pro-cursive camp say the skill has other uses. Pre-computer era documents, such as letters written by an ancestor or a founding father, require a familiarity with cursive to read. Opponents, on the other hand, say that teaching cursive presents unnecessary hurdles to kids learning to read and write. And as a 2016 article from Nautilus pointed out, there’s virtually no research suggesting that cursive has any cognitive benefits.

Whether or not it's useful, some students in New York City at least seem to appreciate it. Third-grader Camille Santos told the AP that cursive is "actually like doodling a little bit." Senior Emily Ma said, "It's definitely not necessary but I think it's, like, cool to have it.”

[h/t U.S. News]


----------



## Earion (Mar 7, 2017)

Καλά κάνει η Νικόλ Μαλλιωτάκη (με καταγωγή από τα Μάλλια υποθέτω). Χωρίς να έχω διαβάσει το άρθρο στον _Ναυτίλο_, μπορώ να διαβεβαιώσω ότι τουλάχιστον μία δεξιότητα προάγει η εκμάθηση της καλλιγραφίας στις πρώτες τάξεις του σχολείου, το συντονισμό οπτικού ερεθίσματος και κίνησης του χεριού (eye-hand coordination, και γενικότερα visual motor skills).


----------



## sapient (Jul 2, 2017)

Συγνώμη για την αργοπορημένη συμμετοχή, αλλά βρήκα τη συζήτησή σας ψάχνοντας το θέμα της ελληνικής ρέουσας γραφής. Αν και δεν είμαι νέος πια, είμαι αρκετά νέος ώστε να μην έχω προλάβει τη διδασκαλία της καλλιγραφίας στο σχολείο. Τώρα που μου γεννήθηκε το ενδιαφέρον, οι πληροφορίες που κυκλοφορούν είναι πολύ λίγες, καθώς οι παλαιότεροι έχουν ξεχάσει πια ή έχουν πεθάνει. Προσπαθώντας να βρω τρόπο να γράφω συνεχόμενα τα ελληνικά, λίγο ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο, λίγο από μόνος μου, νομίζω πως συμφωνώ με τον Ελληγενή. Κάποιες συλλαβές μου φαίνεται αδύνατο να γραφούν με συνεχόμενο τρόπο. Όποιος μπορεί να γράψει συνεχόμενα π.χ. τις συλλαβές: λα, ρο, φι, ας μου πει και εμένα πως το κάνει. Η φράση "σ’ αγαπώ" στο βιντεάκι αποφεύγει όλες αυτές τις δύσκολες συλλαβές. Γενικά τα γράμματα λ, ρ, φ, δ μου φαίνεται αδύνατο να συνεχιστούν προς τα δεξιά. Το ίδιο φυσικά και το χ, που είναι το μόνο γράμμα που διακόπτει τη συνεχόμενη γραφή ακόμα και στη γαλλική καλλιγραφία, την οποία πρόλαβα και διδάχθηκα στο σχολείο.


----------



## dominotheory (Jul 2, 2017)

sapient said:


> βρήκα τη συζήτησή σας ψάχνοντας το θέμα της ελληνικής ρέουσας γραφής



+1

Βεβαίως *και* _ρέουσα _–υπέροχη λέξη και υπέροχη έκφραση (_ρέουσα γραφή_)– και κακώς δεν έχει περάσει στον τίτλο του νήματος.


----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2017)

dominotheory said:


> Ας προσθέσουμε, λοιπόν, και τη ρέουσα γραφή.
> 
> Ένα καλό παράδειγμα, εδώ.



Μια καλή πρόταση, εδώ.


----------



## Earion (Jul 2, 2017)

dominotheory said:


> Ας προσθέσουμε, λοιπόν, και τη ρέουσα γραφή. Ένα καλό παράδειγμα, εδώ.



Ωραίο βέβαια σαν επίθετο για να περιγράψει _αισθητικά_ ένα στιλ γραφής. Θα μπορούσαμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε κι άλλα τέτοια. «Ρευστή», «κυματιστή», ή το αντίθετό τους, «σφιχτή», «συγκρατημένη». «Γωνιώδη» αποκαλεί την κουφική το σημείωμα του Μουσείου Μπενάκη όπου μας παραπέμπεις (έχει και η ελληνική γραφή τα γωνιώδη στιλ της). Αλλά όλα αυτά είναι περιγραφή, δεν είναι ορολογία. Το cursive είναι πρώτα απ' όλα κατηγορία γραφής, όχι περιγραφή. Δεν ξέρω αν γίνομαι κατανοητός.:blush:


----------



## dominotheory (Jul 2, 2017)

Earion said:


> Ωραίο βέβαια σαν επίθετο για να περιγράψει _αισθητικά_ ένα στιλ γραφής. Θα μπορούσαμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε κι άλλα τέτοια. «Ρευστή», «κυματιστή», ή το αντίθετό τους, «σφιχτή», «συγκρατημένη». «Γωνιώδη» αποκαλεί την κουφική το σημείωμα του Μουσείου Μπενάκη όπου μας παραπέμπεις (έχει και η ελληνική γραφή τα γωνιώδη στιλ της). Αλλά όλα αυτά είναι περιγραφή, δεν είναι ορολογία. Το cursive είναι πρώτα απ' όλα κατηγορία γραφής, όχι περιγραφή. Δεν ξέρω αν γίνομαι κατανοητός.:blush:



Βρίσκω κομματάκι ρητορική την απάντηση, γιατί επιδέξια αποφεύγει να αναφερθεί στο γεγονός ότι η _ρέουσα γραφή_ αποτελεί ήδη καθιερωμένη σύναψη, κάτι που αποδεικνύει περίτρανα και το σχόλιο που υπήρξε αφορμή της δικής μου παρατήρησης.


----------

